# Marzocchi Roco Air TST R, pressure, tuning?



## cheloco (May 10, 2004)

After a lot of searching for a rear shock I ordered one from Blue Sky Cycles. Those guys are awesome, my 2nd order from them. I called them today a couple of days after y place the order, just to check what was going on, and they toll me that they were out of the 2011 that I ordered for $359 so they were going to upgrade it to a 2012 shock!!! What a deal for that price!!! Anyway, the shock will go on a Nomad 2010 that I am building, I am @ 150 pounds with gear and I ride AM with fast technical descends and sometimes chair service runs. Any tips for tuning my shock? How much air pressure should i start with in the piggy back for damping ? Anybody running this shock on your Nomads? What are your experiences with them Thank you for you help!!


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

The 2011 and 2012 are identical except for Decals FYI


----------



## 300hp (Apr 23, 2008)

ok/
Lots of misinformation out there about tuning that shock. When it it set up right....it blows fox air shocks out of the water.

First, the TST is not a shimstack. So, for the best performance, run it wide open. if you want to flick the knob for long climbs or whatever, go for it. But shred with it full open.

The piggyback pressure is essential for getting it to run right. Don't go below 180 psi. Or you'll mix air and oil in the IFP chamber and be a sad panda. If you go above 190 psi, you'll have a ton of bottom out resistance. Start at 180 psi for the most linear feel. Add 10 more psi if you're bottoming out.

Pressure in the main can will be way lower than you are used to on a fox or rockshox. For reference, on my 150mm remedy (7.87x2.25 shock, 2:6:1 leverage ratio) at 175lbs body weight, I only used 120psi in the main can to get between 25 and 28% sag. Start 10psi less than your body weight, and let air out till you have it they way you want it. I found they run best with a good amount of sag. 30% was the sweet spot. Even at 30% sag, I never bottomed riding aggressively (4ft drops, compressions that use 7" of travel on my 888)

Set it up like that, and have a great time. Anyone who tells you to go lower in the piggyback doesn't know how the shock works.

Hunter


----------

